# wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!



## sgpavlo (6. Juli 2014)

*wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

hallo leute 

ich möchte mir demnächst eine wasserkühlung nur für die cpu kaufen. Krieg ich für 450€ was gutes? i7 4790k sockel 1150, radiator größe ist egal..

mfg


----------



## Counted911 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Für das Geld würdest du etwas gutes bekommen, aber CPU Only macht wenig Sinn, ich würde an deiner Stelle darüber nachdenken die GPU(S) mit einzubinden.

LG Counted911


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Der Wasserkühlungs-Gott (@der pc-nutzer) ist leider grad Offline 

Edit: Sag uns vor allem erst mal in was für ein Case die Kühlung soll bzw. ob noch eins gebraucht wird. Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut, etc.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Schon da 

Case und Graka wären wichtig zu wissen, wie FrozenPie bereits schrieb


----------



## cryzen (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

An deiner stele würde ich mit Cpu kühlen sonst ist das wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt


----------



## sgpavlo (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

benchtable lian li t-60, hardware hätte ich noch 2x r9 290 vapor-x. Dachte evtl an mo-ra3!? Wie gesagt kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus mit den wasserkühlungen. Bräuchte dann noch eine beratung für die pumpe und cpu-kühler evtl für die gpu`s..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Wenn die 2 R9 290 mitgekühlt werden sollen, reichen 450€ definitiv nicht aus:

[url=http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/45a26e8abe43ba4e3effd3cfa556d9b6]Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany[/url]
+
9x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ 
1x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## sgpavlo (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

braucht man die 420er pro version von mo-ra? oder ist das einfach zu übertrieben?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Der 420er Pro ist übertrieben, außerdem reicht der 360lt mehr als aus


----------



## sgpavlo (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

ok danke erstmal, kann ich die lüfter und die pumpe auch an meiner lüftersteuerung(scythe) anklemmen? Welche Flüssigkeit soll ich noch nehmen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*



sgpavlo schrieb:


> ok danke erstmal, kann ich die lüfter und die pumpe auch an meiner lüftersteuerung(scythe) anklemmen?



Könntest du macen, allerdings gibts zur Aquastream Pumpe ne Software dazu (Aquasuite), die ist wohl sehr gut



> Welche Flüssigkeit soll ich noch nehmen ?


 
Destilliertes Wasser mit Korrosionsschutz


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Bin ich im Falschen Warenkorb gelandet?

Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station

Das Ding würde ich mir mit ner DDC nicht verbauen!

Ich hab den wesentlich teureren und besser entkoppelten Monsoon und bekomme das Ding nicht mal ordentlich leise.

Das Ding von Alphacool wird vibrieren wie Hulle.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Habs mal ausgebessert: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## sgpavlo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

kann ich da auch noch einen anderen AGB wählen? der gefällt mir jetzt nicht so..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Wenn Platz ist, kannst du auch nen 5,25" oder 3,5" AGB nehmen


----------



## sgpavlo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Ist das Case(Phanteks Enthoo Primo) für den MO-RA3 geeignet? Wie bekomme dich die Schläuche durch das Case? mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Das Primo hat von Haus aus keine Schlauchdurchführungen, da es für interne Wakü (2 480er) ausgelegt ist. Abhilfe schafft da ne Schlauchdurchführung: Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung - black nickel | Schlauchzubehör | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: wasserkühlung bis 450€ ?!*

Wobei ich bei dem Case nicht umbedingt auf externe Wakü setzen würde. Es wurde ja schon ziemlich gut auf die interne ausgelegt


----------

